# What are you listening to?



## StCEMT (Dec 15, 2015)

In the mood for something new, so lets see what's out there.

Started off with some Aaron Lewis and am currently on a Disturbed/Avenged Sevenfold streak. Yall show me something new!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 15, 2015)

My music library is a very interesting place to spend time. I have everything from Disturbed to T Swift to Luke Bryan to Krewella to Elvis haha.


----------



## Mufasa556 (Dec 15, 2015)

Ive been blasting Public Service Broadcasting for the last couple months. They're a British band that samples archival footage, films, and other material into their songs.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 15, 2015)

Darude-Sandstorm

Mine is diverse as well. Believe it or not but this redneck just doesn't listen to country music. I have everything from Notorious B.I.G. to 3 Days Grace to Soundgarden to George Straight to The Temptations. 

It doesn't take much guessing to the genre's I listen to the most haha.


----------



## MS Medic (Dec 15, 2015)

I'm a fan of podcasts. My favorites are "Hardcore History," "History on Fire," and "The Joe Rogan Experience."


----------



## CANMAN (Dec 15, 2015)

EDM, Techno, my house and car are pretty much a nightclub. My fiancé hates it.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Dec 15, 2015)

Dirty Loops


----------



## Flying (Dec 15, 2015)

Been listening to disco and eurobeat lately, among other genres.

















 Go Rick and Morty!


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 16, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> Darude-Sandstorm
> 
> Mine is diverse as well. Believe it or not but this redneck just doesn't listen to country music. I have everything from Notorious B.I.G. to 3 Days Grace to Soundgarden to George Straight to The Temptations.
> 
> It doesn't take much guessing to the genre's I listen to the most haha.



Not really, you are just the old school version of my playlist. 




CANMAN said:


> EDM, Techno, my house and car are pretty much a nightclub. My fiancé hates it.



If you want a new clubby music, look up Hollywood Undead....very....colorful in their adjectives sometimes, but kinda catchy.


----------



## Traumawaffles (Dec 18, 2015)

One day it can be EDM...  The next can be country! You never know with me!


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 22, 2015)

Don't think I have ever listened to EDM, not knowingly. Guess I will have to take a look since that is twice it has come up.

Little A7 "Shepherd of Fire" currently to chill out before bed.


----------



## Mufasa556 (Dec 22, 2015)

StCEMT said:


> If you want a new clubby music, look up Hollywood Undead....very....colorful in their adjectives sometimes, but kinda catchy.



Love me some Hollywood Undead. Their albums are great to run to and Christmas In Hollywood by them is my favorite Christmas song, but I'm a twisted individual.


----------



## SunshineCamo (Dec 22, 2015)

Right now I'm stuck on the following


----------



## Qulevrius (Dec 22, 2015)

www.di.fm , aux cord + phone = best iPod ever.


----------



## Traumawaffles (Dec 22, 2015)

Love Steve Aoki.


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 23, 2015)

Mufasa556 said:


> Love me some Hollywood Undead. Their albums are great to run to and Christmas In Hollywood by them is my favorite Christmas song, but I'm a twisted individual.


They really are good running or other exercise music. Ah, just in time for Christmas, I hadn't heard that one in a while. Not sure what I'd rank as my favorite, No.5 is up there, Pigskin, Undead, Black Dahlia, Outside for a good change of pace....all I know is I am about to hit 20 that I have saved on Spotify hahaha.


----------



## Fry14MN (Dec 27, 2015)

Jamey Johnson is fantastic! Highly suggest!


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 27, 2015)

Love me some Jamey Johnson. Go find Markus Fox on Spotify if you like JJ.


----------



## Rano Pano (Dec 28, 2015)

Youth Lagoon


----------



## DMaddrey19 (Dec 29, 2015)

Lately i been listening to


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Dec 29, 2015)

String Cheese Incident


----------



## Candice1088 (Dec 30, 2015)

Love me like you do... From 50 shades of grey... Original.. Lol...I know


----------



## Traumawaffles (Jan 16, 2016)

Let's see...

Distortion Sleep, by Soilwork


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 22, 2016)

Been a long time, but Seether has made a come back for me.


----------



## Traumawaffles (Jan 22, 2016)

Ooo ooo...

White zombie.


----------



## Rano Pano (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## pregnancywhine (Aug 26, 2021)




----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 27, 2021)

The new Liz Phair album is really good.


----------



## Emily Starton (Sep 1, 2021)

One of the best songs to date. Ellie Goulding - Love Me Like You Do


----------



## Old Tracker (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## Old Tracker (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## Old Tracker (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 18, 2021)

*



*
It's nice to see a song I grew up listening to get a good remake.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Sep 18, 2021)

Enders Game on audio book


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 18, 2021)

Truly a classic book and series.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Sep 18, 2021)

ffemt8978 said:


> Truly a classic book and series.


I really need to read the two branches of the series.


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 19, 2021)

A line in the book I'm reading talked about "Raising the Black Flag" (sci-fi spaceship about to be boarded and the Capt was debating surrender or fighting to the end... decided to fight with that line)

So now I've been on a YouTube binge listening to pirate and sea shanties all from that one line 😁


----------



## benbroad1 (Dec 1, 2022)

I tend to listen to something that fit my current moods, so it ranges from everything between Metal and House, if I'm stressed it sort of keeps my mind distracted to listen to stressful music like Mindless self-indulgence, but my favorites tend to be metal and classic music tough, which means I enjoy listening to that the most whatever mood I'm in.


----------



## Rano Pano (Dec 4, 2022)

END - Splinters from a ever changing face 

So good. So heavy.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 4, 2022)

Listening to one of my favorite artists... Keali'i Reichel.


----------



## M3dicalR3dn3ck (Dec 10, 2022)

I'm trying to decide if I should listen to Waylon Jennings, AC/DC, or split the difference and play some Lynyrd Skynyrd and some Doobie Brothers


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 10, 2022)

M3dicalR3dn3ck said:


> I'm trying to decide if I should listen to Waylon Jennings, AC/DC, or split the difference and play some Lynyrd Skynyrd and some Doobie Brothers


Yes


----------



## DrParasite (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 14, 2022)

The wind howling outside my truck as I'm stuck for the second day in Nebraska due to the blizzard closing the highway.

At least I'm within walking distance of a Walmart and a few restaurants.


----------



## jgmedic (Dec 15, 2022)

DrParasite said:


>


Leo is amazing! His covers of Adele's "Hello" and Coldplay's "Yellow". Legendary


----------

